# Introducing the newest member of the Houston Rockets...



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Luis Flores! 
"who?"
Luis Flores!
http://www.nba.com/draft2004/profiles/LuisFlores.html
http://www.draftcity.com/luisflores.htm

Well good luck cracking the line-up buddy, we'll be needing all the help we can get.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

He has been traded for Vassilis Spanoulis, a 6'4 Greek PG. Malick Badiane-like situation, should stay overseas for a year or two and if we're lucky he will be good enough to make the Rocket roster.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Oh, OK....

Introducing the newest member of the Houston Rockets...
Vassilis Spanoulis!!
"who?"
Vass.... ahh forget it

http://www.nba.com/rockets/news/Rockets_Trade_for_Spanoulis_in-112605-34.html
http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/vassilisspanoulis.asp

Well at least the Greeks proved they were winners today by beating France in soccer!


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Damn, at least I've heard of the first guy....Was I the only one screaming at the TV hoping the Rockets would trade up a few picks for Sato??


----------



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> Damn, at least I've heard of the first guy....Was I the only one screaming at the TV hoping the Rockets would trade up a few picks for Sato??


Oh hell no.

Would've been another second-round steal for H-town.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Flores was fun to watch during the NCAA Tournament. I was surprised he was even drafted. I thought they picked him because they had no intent of him making the roster this year or even keeping him. Turns out I was right!


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

The Rockets got the steal of the draft. Spanoulis is NBA already and you will have the chance to see that at the Olympics.

He's a natural PG, a great athlete and very mature for his age. He also plays great defense and is an excellent shooter.
Just wait and see.. your team made the best possible choice.

If Vasilis had worked out for any NBA teams he would have gone to the first round. He's that good.


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

I sincerely hope he make the team and take the job of passing the ball to Yao and T-Mac but somehow I doubt it.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

A squirrel could make it onto your PG depth chart.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>qwertyu</b>!
> The Rockets got the steal of the draft. Spanoulis is NBA already and you will have the chance to see that at the Olympics.
> 
> He's a natural PG, a great athlete and very mature for his age. He also plays great defense and is an excellent shooter.
> ...


I hope you're right, as Lu is a back-up pg ONLY, and it looks like the Rockets need a point guard. I'll be watching him during the olympics for sure. Thanks for your opinion on Vasilis.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

If Dallas would of kept Spanoulis


Najera
Nowitzki
Spanoulis
Podkolzine
Nash
Steffanson
TAQ


----------

